
This Airline Has Started Weighing Passengers (and People Are Angry) - laurex
http://www.inc.com/chris-matyszczyk/this-airline-has-started-weighing-passengers-and-people-are-angry.html
======
nostrademons
FWIW, there have actually been fatal aviation accidents because the airline's
estimate of the passengers' weight has been off.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkmZrsLF6D4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkmZrsLF6D4)

Weight is not something to take lightly (no pun intended) while flying.

~~~
smt88
If this were an unsolved problem, planes would crash much more frequently and
this particular problem would arise more often. It's an extremely rare cause
of an extremely rare event.

To solve the problem, airlines just use conservative estimates for weight[1].

1\. [https://www.quora.com/How-do-pilots-determine-the-weight-
of-...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-pilots-determine-the-weight-of-a-
passenger-flight-before-take-off)

